# Window breakers - Rant (probably a long one, because hello, it’s me)!



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

I know that the underlying cause is concern for an animal trapped and dying in a car, but can these people use some common sense before jumping straight to that?!?

Went to the gas station this am, and Lyka whined at the door, so I gave in and took Lyka and Seiran with me. Crios was still on his bed sleeping next to DH.

It was 5 am. My car was running (runs on battery when at an idle, it’s a hybrid), it was 101 outside, which to us Arizonans feels like a cool day. But I’m not dumb, I left the A/C on full blast. Grabbed a fountain drink and a snack, and walked out to my car after paying. I would estimate being inside for 2 minutes MAX. 

Came out, and there were 3 people surrounding my car, trying to open the doors (thank you auto lock!), and talking about breaking a window. 

This happens Every. Single. Summer. It never happens in CA, but AZ, you would think I had a baby in the front seat drinking out of a vodka bottle with the way these people react! 

I approached my car, and got glares from all 3. The asked if it was my car, and I said yes. They said they were about to break my dogs out. I tried to be nice, I really did. I calmly said my car is running with the A/C on full blast, and my dogs were in no danger. One rude guy asked how they were supposed to know that. That’s when my sarcastic potty mouth came out to play. 

I replied with: If any 3 of you had an ounce of common sense between you, you would realize that the car is running, and the windows are all up to prevent any cool air from escaping. Rando dude still insists on being a pest, and tells me it’s illegal to leave animals in cars, and they have every right to break a window. Yeah, not true. Everything has to be documented and called into the police department (our AC here), and an officer has to grant permission to break the window, as long as outside temps aren’t over 115. Even then, if the car is running, they have to have an officers permission. 

I explained all this to Rando, who still wants to a hero. Then he tells me they have no way of knowing the A/C is running. Fair enough. I asked if any of them had touched the windows. Nope, none had, and Rando asks why my windows have anything to do with it. Well hey there brainiac, if the windows are cold, it’s obviously not from the outside air, which means it’s from the INSIDE air, which is a perfect indication of the car having the A/C on. This guy just won’t give up! He told me to prove it. Now if I was in a nice mood, I would explain that I have a male aggressive dog inside. Lyka is belted in, she can’t get out, she can sit, and that’s about it. We use a longer tether on longer trips so she can lay down, but in town trips she gets the short tether. 

So mean Jenn comes out, and I unlock the car and tell Rando he is welcome to open the driver door and test the temp inside. Which he goes to do. Door opens, Lyka gives a scary growl and starts barking, and Rando flings himself away from my car with eyes like saucers. I asked how the inside air felt, got in my car, and drove away. He was still on the ground panting. 

I know, I’m a horrible person, but it happens every single time I take any dog with me. We aren’t talking at a Walmart, or mall, or grocery store, it’s a tiny gas station. And anyone who spends more than 5 minutes inside a gas station is either playing the lotto, or casing the joint. Both of which I don’t do. 
I get it to a certain extent. There are idiots who leave their dogs in the car with the windows barely cracked, hot as heck outside, and they are parked at Walmart for an hour shopping. Different story entirely! But every single time I want to take my dogs anywhere, I have to deal with overzealous hero’s wanting to “protect” my dogs. I used to have a huge removable sticker thing that said “bite dog inside” in bright, bold red. I have a new vehicle now, and that sticker was way too sun faded to use, so I tossed it. Good reminder to order another one! If I have that on my car, and some Rando decides to be a hero, and gets bit in the process, I’m not liable for any damages to the “hero.”

Just another example of bad dog owners making all dog owners look like POS’s with no common sense.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

I’m really sorry how aggravated/angry you are about it but love your mean jenn side. Just perfectly hilarious! How hard is it to walk two more steps in and yell “ guy with the dog in car, we are worried”. You could also get a sticker that says: Love my ac always have it on. Right next to the Dog Bites sticker. Cause that one sticker won’t stop Rambo or people who are positive every dog loves them and won’t bite because the dog will just know and be grateful that they are rescuing him. Lol


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

People like 'rando' need to ask themselves just WHAT are they going to do if the DO break the window, and the dog jumps out and bites them on the ass!

Or, even worse: if the dog escapes, runs out into traffic and gets KILLED!!

What flipping morons!!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I had someone a couple years ago having this rant with me. I'll admit I had stopped at Walmart on the way back from training and was inside for about 30 mins. It was early evening in DECEMBER.

"I was going to break your windows! Sitting in the sun can literally cook your dog alive!"
"um it's almost 6PM, there really isn't any sun"
"Cars get hot! Your dog could have died from the heat!"
"It's 35 degrees out here"
"Well, what if your dog froze to death????? How would you feel then??"
Sarcastic me "But I thought the sun made the car hot??"


----------



## Kennaandkurama (Apr 15, 2019)

God I’d be so annoyed lol. Get a little sign to put up on your window that says ac is on and your dogs are fine to prevent your windows getting broken. Idiots still may try to be a hero and break them, but it can help.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

It's hard to fault people who were trying to help your dog. I guarantee if for some reason your car and ac had shut off and you had been held up for some reason in the gas station you'd be complaining about people not noticing your dogs were stuck in a hot locked car. If it's 100 outside the interior temp can shoot up in minutes. 

Simple solution; make two signs one for each side window. Car is a hybrid-engine is running, ac is on. If you believe my dogs are in distress please text me at: xyz Dogs were left at: time


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Whiteshepherds said:


> It's hard to fault people who were trying to help your dog. I guarantee if for some reason your car and ac had shut off and you had been held up for some reason in the gas station you'd be complaining about people not noticing your dogs were stuck in a hot locked car. If it's 100 outside the interior temp can shoot up in minutes.
> 
> Simple solution; make two signs one for each side window. Car is a hybrid-engine is running, ac is on. If you believe my dogs are in distress please text me at: xyz Dogs were left at: time


I really like this idea!

In general I don't take the dog anywhere with me where I can't keep eyes on her. That obviously is not possible at the moment, so I set a timer on my phone. The truck has tinted windows which helps, but if the sun is out and it is even moderately warm I have 10 minutes. When that timer goes off I walk out, no matter what. At this point if someone broke a window on that truck I would have a serious problem since I currently live in it.
I think as a race we are sadly lacking in common sense. A dog who is sitting watching for it's person is clearly not distressed. 

I always did find it amazing that everyone gripes about dogs in cars for a few minutes but in 15 years of working patrol dogs not one person ever expressed concern about them, and Sabs was in that truck for 18 hours sometimes. People are weird.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I forget what it is called but for vehicles with automatic transmissions, they make a devise that automatically rolls down the windows if the AC malfunctions in cases like this. I think it was designed for PDs with K9s. But it is available for civilians. When I was looking at it, my main ride was a standard transmission. They aren't cheap, they are another safety feature 'though.


I don't fault people who worry about dogs in cars. Look into Whitesheps ideas. Life's too short to be getting into confrontations over this.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Sign suggestion:

You break it, you pay for it
Offer comes with
FREE dog bite.


----------



## Kennaandkurama (Apr 15, 2019)

I’d sure fault someone who’s lacking all sorts of common sense but I guess it’s the thought that counts lol. But yeah, do the sign thing for sure... I do that when the temperature gets too hot
The # thing is a good idea I’ll have to add that on lol!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I had the opposite problem once. My BF at the time, G and myself pull up to the beer store in my truck, I'm driving...it's scorching hot out!
He runs in to get beer. I stay in the truck w/G with the engine running and the A/C blasting 
A man pulls up next to me, rolls down his window and starts giving me grief b/c I was idling. Goes on about legalities and how there's never a cop around when you need one...I'm like, dude, I have a dog...sheesh
Quite obvious as my truck was just a bench seat, no hidden dog behind. He was front a centre


Side note: It is illegal here to idle your vehicle. That includes in winter when you're trying to warm it up.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

Dunkirk said:


> Sign suggestion:
> 
> You break it, you pay for it
> Offer comes with
> FREE dog bite.


I love it! May just have to go with this one!


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

GatorBytes said:


> I had the opposite problem once. My BF at the time, G and myself pull up to the beer store in my truck, I'm driving...it's scorching hot out!
> He runs in to get beer. I stay in the truck w/G with the engine running and the A/C blasting
> A man pulls up next to me, rolls down his window and starts giving me grief b/c I was idling. Goes on about legalities and how there's never a cop around when you need one...I'm like, dude, I have a dog...sheesh/forum/images/smilies/rolleyes.gif
> Quite obvious as my truck was just a bench seat, no hidden dog behind. He was front a centre
> ...


It’s illegal here to idle as well, unless it’s a hybrid that switches to battery once placed in park. It’s one of the main reasons I bought the car that I did. It’s either scorching hot, or freezing cold. We only have two seasons here! Lol


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

Whiteshepherds said:


> It's hard to fault people who were trying to help your dog. I guarantee if for some reason your car and ac had shut off and you had been held up for some reason in the gas station you'd be complaining about people not noticing your dogs were stuck in a hot locked car. If it's 100 outside the interior temp can shoot up in minutes.
> 
> Simple solution; make two signs one for each side window. Car is a hybrid-engine is running, ac is on. If you believe my dogs are in distress please text me at: xyz Dogs were left at: time


I definitely wouldn’t fault anyone but myself if that had happened. And I wouldn’t leave the dogs in the car long enough for it to be a concern. I only take them if I know either myself or DH will wait in the car with them, or it’s a short trip to the gas station, picking up kids (where I don’t leave the vehicle), or hitting a drive thru because I’m too lazy to cook dinner. Lol. And it’s honestly not anger because people are looking out for my dogs, it’s anger at the complete lack of common sense, and not checking for the car running, the windows cool or cold, and literally seeing my dogs are under no duress, and them still trying to break windows. 

My car has the push button, I don’t have to put a key in the ignition. If I shut the doors with the key fob with me, it auto locks, and both the key fob and the car beeps 3 times. Same if the car shuts off when I’m away from the car and the key fob is with me. 3 loud beeps from both the car, and the key fob. So I would know, and have plenty of time to get to them before the car got hot. 

Now if I’m driving my truck, an old 93 Dakota, they only go with me if it’s a drive up situation. The only “safety” features it has are seat belts. And a steel frame and body. Plus the A/C sucks, so I only use it when I’m getting feed for the animals (horses, sheep, chickens), and need the bed of the truck for all that feed. And it’s a super small town, so you literally pull up, honk, and they come to you, ask what you need, send someone to bring and load it, while the other person takes payment. But that is in CA where the A/C is normally not necessary anyway, so no reason to idle, I shut the truck off.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

My husband had our station wagon parked in an underground parking. Windows were cracked, and the dog had water available, and of course, with the parking garage being underground, it was cool.

Yet a lady complained to the parking lot attendant... :rolleyes2:


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Jchrest said:


> And it’s honestly not anger because people are looking out for my dogs, it’s anger at the complete lack of common sense, and not checking for the car running, the windows cool or cold, and literally seeing my dogs are under no duress, and them still trying to break windows.
> 
> .



IMHO......I think you are expecting too much of others when it comes to assessing the situation as you described......My money is on this mentality : Many people see doggy in car with windows rolled up on a hot day and default to the behavior you are experiencing.....I generally expect the "lowest common denominator" axiom with my fellow humans in these types of situations....hence appropriate blatantly obvious signage ( as previously mentioned by others ) is incumbent on you to counter the negative episodes which are raising your BP.




SuperG


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

Super G, you have a very valid point. Just because it’s what I would do if I saw a dog in an empty car doesn’t mean others will as well. 

It still boggles my mind that common sense isn’t so common anymore, and all the warning labels on every product ever made proves that there is at least one idiot that ate a tube of toothpaste, or put their blow dryer in their tub while on. Lol. 

I’ll have the decals ordered, and then press charges for anyone tampering with my vehicle. Maybe that will help them think twice before busting someone else’s window.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

As annoying as it may be, as frustrating as it may be, I think it would be better to express concern when things turn out to be OK rather than not when it turns the other way. 



The personal example that comes to mind was when I was grooming my mare at a barn where I boarded her. The mare's ears were back as I was working towards her butt. They were not pinned. A couple drove up and the woman cautioned me to "watch that mare! She has her ears back!" I said thank you. And kept grooming. I had had the mare close to 20 years, I knew what pinned ears look like. I was safe. The woman didn't know much about horses. She didn't need to be told her concern was misplaced. I got a silent laugh out of it and probably smiled when I said "thank you."


----------



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

I like mean Jenn 

I had something similar happen but i was the person of concern... It was a newer car and a high traffic area - I couldn't tell if it was running or not. Dog was barking like crazy... I didn't need to feel the window though, with the humidity I could see the AC was on. Dog was just telling me to back the **** off!!! Owner came out and we had a good laugh. Turned out the dog was a major ***** cat once momma was there


----------



## Saco (Oct 23, 2018)

Careful advertising your dog will bite. If he does, no judge or jury will be laughing at the sign.

I have a sign on my car that states:

Working Dogs
Car temp is monitored remotely
Call XXX with questions
Stay Back

Says pretty much all I need to say. I don't make it huge or obvious, but someone concerned about the dogs would see it.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

SuperG said:


> IMHO......I think you are expecting too much of others when it comes to assessing the situation as you described......My money is on this mentality : Many people see doggy in car with windows rolled up on a hot day and default to the behavior you are experiencing.....I generally expect the "lowest common denominator" axiom with my fellow humans in these types of situations....hence appropriate blatantly obvious signage ( as previously mentioned by others ) is incumbent on you to counter the negative episodes which are raising your BP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok. But more importantly where ya been?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It's pretty important to know your state laws. 

In PA - it is legal for* FIRST RESPONDERS* to break your windows. Fire, police, humane society. 

In NYS - same. First responders only

So if someone is out there smashing your windows, call the police. It's always advisable to have a sticker saying the environment is controlled. Call xxx. Because if for some reason my AC fails, I would WANT someone to break my windows or do anything they needed to save my animals.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

Saco said:


> Careful advertising your dog will bite. If he does, no judge or jury will be laughing at the sign.
> 
> I have a sign on my car that states:
> 
> ...


I was actually advised by an attorney to put a “warning: bite dog inside” on any vehicles I drive Lyka in. 

At this point in time, it seems counterproductive to even take them with me anywhere other than the vet.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Sabis mom said:


> Ok. But more importantly where ya been?



Enjoying life with great companionship....including the one pictured.......she's almost 8 now.......time flies....we've come a long way.....she goes everywhere with us......I'm lucky.




SuperG


----------



## Custom Billet (Mar 10, 2018)

SuperG said:


> Enjoying life with great companionship....including the one pictured.......she's almost 8 now.......time flies....we've come a long way.....she goes everywhere with us......I'm lucky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Just gorgeous!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Dogs in cars in hot weather topic --- shade and at least two windows rolled down. If no shade, very quick trip.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I have screens on my back windows so I can roll them nearly all the way down. I also park in the shade. Unless I can see the car I won't leave my dogs out alone even with the screens and shade. Too many idiots around and I don't want someone sticking something through the screens.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I don’t stop anywhere with my dogs if it’s over 70 on my car thermometer, because that can heat up to 80 in a few minutes. I think twice about it if it’s 65-70. On a cloudy day, I might stop for a short time. Usually though, I plan for what I will need in advance and take it with me so I don’t have to stop. 

A few months ago it was 64 on my car thermometer and we had been driving a while when I knew I had to stop quickly at a small market. I ran the AC full blast until the car felt icy then parked in the shade even though it was cloudy. I knew I had about 5 minutes before the car started to warm so I ran in, grabbed what I needed and got in line. The cashier was very fast and I thanked her and said I have a dog in the car and wanted to get back quickly. She laid into me like I had left a dog in a 90 degree car and said if she saw me do that again she would call the police. Um, yeah. So I took a few seconds to explain - icy car, shade, temperature, even if the car heated on its own it usually adds 10 degrees, so it could have been 74. Then I told her to look out the door in a minute. I put my groceries into the car and got my dog out and took him to the door to show her he was fine. She took one look at my big black dog and said he was very scary and that was that. She has never again said a word about my dog. But no, I don’t leave them alone in the car in the summer, ever, unless someone else is with me to run the AC.


----------



## Kyrielle (Jun 28, 2016)

I haven't seen anyone around here do that to a car, even in the summer. Most people leave their AC on and some put a sign up. Most of us also know to listen for the car running if there's a dog in it in the summer. Car running = dog is fine move along. If the car isn't running and the dog isn't panting or looking hot, we also move along. If the dog looks distressed, we call the cops. No one wants to get in trouble with a dog that was fine and a very angry owner who presses animal abduction and property damage charges. Plus, the police/fire department are everywhere--never more than 3-4 minutes away. Folks are willing to wait.

We'll leave Jack alone in the car with the windows 1/3 down in warm weather ONLY if it's before sunrise. Once the sun is up, we gotta hurry up whatever we're doing. Otherwise, one of us stays in the car with the AC running.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I can’t believe after I said I never do this, I was out early with my dog and it was still cool, so I ran inside for two items. I was in the store for 4 minutes and 40 seconds. I parked way in the back of the lot under a tree just to be sure. I got back and there was some guy loitering around my car staring at my dog. At first I thought, Windows, just like on the forum. Then I started to wonder if he was going to steal him. That cured me, no more dogs left in cars, even when it’s cool. Very scary. I was so angry! The man said Hi to me and I gave him a nasty look, then got into the car and left. When I looked back from the exit to the parking lot, he was gone. Now I think I should have called the police just to be sure.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Years ago, I stopped at 7am for dog food while my dog was in the car. I came out and this guy was hanging around my car, got very nasty with me, swore at me, because my dog was in there. Meanwhile, my dog is loose in the car so I can't open the door because he would have bit the guy for being aggressive towards me.


----------



## NiabiTheGreat (Jul 14, 2019)

I would be thankful those people care, and in the event something bad happens possibly save my pup. Not very smart of them to not use common sense though. Wouldnt be that bad if it was at a grocery store or something but a freaking gas station? Come on people. There is actually a device called AnimAlarm. You can use it in a vehicle, or wherever. It sends alerts to your phone if it gets to a certain temp which would be so awesome! Super helpful if for some reason the AC turned off. It also comes with a decal for cars, lol. Letting them know that it is in place and you are getting alerts about the temp. It is rather pricey though. Especially if you don't travel much with your dog(s) It is about 270. Plus 80 for a 1-year subscription, or you can just add it to your own data plan. Kinda pricey, but a wonderful idea and device. I am still on the lookout for others like it that are slightly cheaper, yet to find any yet though.


----------

